# malt powder for hard rolls



## ellenbirdsell (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi,
I am new here and I am trying to find out what I can use in place of malt powder in a kaiser roll recipe. Can anyone help?


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Hello and welcome to Cheftalk. This might get a quicker response if you post it in the Pastry and Baking forum. No one will think to look for it here. Mezzaluna will see it and move it for you most likely.

Rgds Rook


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I'm thinking you can use a little molassas. I'm also assuming there is not a whole lot of malt in the formula.
pan


----------



## myplaceoryours (Nov 20, 2006)

http://www.foodsubs.com/Misc.html


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

try malt syrup, usually in the Natural section of the grocers or at a natural grocery store.
best for bagels!


----------



## rita (Jan 29, 2000)

I use Barley Malt syrup in a lot of my breads; it adds a wonderful texture to them. Try it you are in for a great surprise.They sell it in a jar as Eden Barley Malt at the Bulk Barn.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

As FoodSubs points out, the substitution depends on whether the malt powder called for is diastatic or non-diastatic. If it's non-diastatic almost any sweetner will do. I'm not sure what would work in place of the diastatic type.


----------



## z~bestus (Dec 13, 2005)

ELLENBIRDSELL:
Good afternoon to you. Ellen you recieved excellent suggestions from Panini, Rita & M. Brown. You can buy the Barley malt syrup where I buy mine...the health food store. I use it for Bagel baking. I might add my friend Malted powder is the same as Malt syrup, No differance. Now then Ellen You can safely use HONEY oz for oz if you so wish. All malt powder is is a sweetner. 
Good luck & have a nice day young lady.

~Z~BESTUS.:talk:


----------

